

Open Food Facts reaches 50k food products and launches a worldwide scan party - teolemon
http://scan.party

======
stephanebiz
The US is #6 in terms of number of products on Open Food Facts. Can you help
me get the US to #5? Only a couple of dozens of products is needed.

~~~
callahad
I'm surprised there isn't a bulk database available from the FDA or USDA.
[http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/](http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/) is in the public domain
and looks like a good start. Do you know of all of its entries are in the Open
Food Facts database?

~~~
stephanebiz
I need to look again but I believe it contains mostly "average" generic
products, not branded products. And no images of the product and its packaging
unfortunately. Also there are no barcodes for the branded products. e.g.
[http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/2072](http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/2072)
But definitely worth another look, thanks!

